# hotchkis steering linkage



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

so i got it in , it looks good , but since my vehicle is frame off how can you tell how long they are supposed to be , i think right now they are 19 1/2 inch long . 

any help is appreciated


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

which part of the steering linkage??


----------



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

the tie rod part , i think it will be easier if i post pictures , i will take some tomorrow


----------

